# دورة اللاندسكيب وشبكات الري hd فيديو بالعربى .. 24 محاضرة متميزة جدا للمهندس أيمن اللويزي



## ELLORD1990 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اقدم لكم اكورس المميز جدا ..

دورة اللاندسكيب وشبكات الري**

دورة اللاندسكيب landscape 
محتويات الدورة :
* أهداف الدوره 
* السمات الشخصيه و الفنيه المطلوبه في المهندس المتميز
* الهيكل التنظيمي التعاقدي للعلاقه بين أطراف عقود المشاريع 
* المستندات التعاقديه للأعمال و المشروعات 
* أعمال تنسيق الموقع 
*معنى كلمة لاندسكيب و فروعه 
* نظم تصاميم الحدائق 
* أسس التصميم 
* العوامل المؤثرة فى تصميم الحديقة 
*المعايير التخطيطية لإنشاء الحدائق والمنتزهات العامة 
* عناصر تصميم وتنسيق الحدائق العناصر النباتيه و البنائيه
* أنواع الحدائق والمنتزهات العامة
* مراحل عمل مخطط لاند سكيب لمشروع مع مثال توضيحي
* أعمال الصيانة والتشغيل في الحدائق و المنتزهات العامه و الخاصه
* أهم المشاكل في الحدائق و ملاعب الأطفال
* عمليات خدمة وصيانة المسطحات الخضراء قبل الزراعه و بعد الزراعه
* الآفات الحشرية insecticide- الآفات المرضيه و الأمراض الفطريه
*الافات المرضية التى تصيب المسطحات الخضراء ونباتات الحديقة وبعض اعراض الاصابة بها 
* تأثير العناصر الغذائية على المسطح الأخضر 
*برنامج رعاية النجيل للحفاظ عليه من الإصابات المرضية
* إعادة تأهيل مسطح مزروع سابقاً 
* بعض المشاكل التي قد نواجهها عند زراعة النجيل
* شبكات الري الحديثه 
* الري 
* علم الري 
* مصادر المياه 
* العوامل التي تحدد مواعيد وكمية المياه اللازمة للري 
* طرق الري 
*أنظمة الري الحديثة 
* الري بالرش و أنواعه و مميزاته و عيوبه 
* مراحل تصميم شبكات الرى بالرش 
* مكونات شبكة الري بالرش 
* الرشاشات و أنواعها 
* الصمامات و أنواعها 
* المخطط العام لنظام الري بالرش 
* الري بالتنقيط مميزاته و عيوبه 
* مراحل تصميم شبكات الرى بالتنقيط 
* مكونات شبكة الري بالتنقيط 
* النقاطات و أنواعها 
* المخطط العام لنظام الري بالتنقيط 
* الاحتمالات الإنشائية لتنفيذ شبكات الري بالتنقيط
* صيانة نظم الري 
* التعليمات الأساسيه للتشغيل و الصيانه لنظام الري 
* كيفية تنفيذ شبكة الري ببساطه 
*ما يراعي في التصميم للمبتدئين 
* إحتياجات التصميم الأساسيه لنظام الري 
* ما يجب مراعاته للحصول علي التخطيط المثالي 
* بيانات التصميم المطلوبه 
* تخطيط الشبكه الداخليه للنظام وعمل الخرائط و التصميم
* حساب عمق الماء المتاح و الإحتياجات المائيه للأشجار 
* جدولة الري بإستخدام التنشيوميتر 
* الإستهلاك المائي 
* معامل المحصول 
* فواقد الإحتكاك داخل مواسير الري 
* حساب سرعة المياه داخل المواسير 
* إختيار أقطار المواسير و حساب القطر الإقتصادي
* جدولة الري و تأثيرها علي أقطار المواسير الإقتصاديه 
* التخطيطات المختلفه لخراطيم النقاطات 
* إختيار قدرة المضخه 
* التحكم الكهربي و الآلي في شبكات الري 
* التوصيلات المختلفه للمحبس الكهربي 
* التوصيلات المختلفه للرشاش 
* التكحم الكهربي في شبكة التنقيط و التوصيلات المختلفه للنقاط 
* الخاتمة

رابط الكورس ..

*

```
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLYG8bnOhHR3SQJcblDFE6Hn7rbw6jYeEh
```
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLYG8bnOhHR3SQJcblDFE6Hn7rbw6jYeEh

او من خلال القناة ..

https://www.youtube.com/ArabicCoursesOnLine

لا تنسونى بصالح الدعاء​


----------



## وريث القيسين (15 أغسطس 2013)

مهندسنا وحبيبنا اللورد .. جزاك الله كلّ خير وبارك فيك ونفعنا بك

تمّ الثبيت ..



... وريثكـ


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 أغسطس 2013)

يعطيك العافية و مشكوووووور


----------



## هشام الغرياني (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس علي هذه الدورة الراقية وانا استفدت منها كثيرا بارك الله فيك وتقبل خالص تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## احمد عادل شبل (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد اذنكم هى القناه اللى على اليوتيوب مش بتفتح معايا ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## hema mohamed negm (19 يناير 2014)

بعد اذنكم هى القناه اللى على اليوتيوب مش بتفتح معايا ليه ؟؟؟​


----------



## ahmedbayomy (22 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا هندسة يتم اعادة رفع الفيديوهات مرة اخرى على موقع رفع واعطاءنا الرابط لان الحساب على اليوتيوب تم الغاءة
وشكرا لك


----------



## hany ss (29 يناير 2014)

‫


----------



## mhamadmail (20 فبراير 2014)

الرابط ما عم يفتح 
يرجى التاكد​


----------



## mso763 (2 أغسطس 2014)

لا شي يعمل


----------



## oukasha.oukasha (7 أغسطس 2016)

محتاج برنامج rain cad


----------

